# Good whittling knife?



## deanB (21 Feb 2012)

Hi people,

I am taking up whittling and need to buy my first whittling knife and have no idea what make etc to look for! Can anyone recommend a good first knife to buy either online or at a shop? After getting to grips with it I want to eventually make spoons and bowls if this helps! 

Thanks for your help

Dean


----------



## Jacob (21 Feb 2012)

Mora, Erik Frost. Or google "whittling knife"


----------



## AndyT (21 Feb 2012)

As you are in Bristol, you have an extra choice. On Perry Road, near the BRI, is Bristol Design, an unusual tool shop that has been trading for over 30 years. Not only does it sell a wide range of antique and second hand tools, it sells green woodworking tools, including whittling knives. Pop in and have a chat - best to find a time when the proprietor, Charles Stirling is in. He will explain the differences and make sure you have something suitable.

They don't have a web presence really, but this link will at least show you where they are and what the shop looks like. 

http://www.bristol-design.co.uk/


Also useful if you find you need an axe, and a froe and a drawknife and a spokeshave and a travisher and a witchet...


----------



## deanB (21 Feb 2012)

Thanks, Andy.

I actually just found that website so thank you for confirming it is a reputable source! 

I will be popping down soon then! Also, do you know how much i should be looking at paying for a whittling knife?


----------



## AndyT (21 Feb 2012)

deanB":7f27o1qx said:


> Thanks, Andy.
> 
> I actually just found that website so thank you for confirming it is a reputable source!
> 
> I will be popping down soon then! Also, do you know how much i should be looking at paying for a whittling knife?



I'd advise you not to expect lifetime quality for the price of a Stanley knife. Looking at the Classic Hand Tools selection http://www.classichandtools.com/acatalog/Carving-Knives.html or the selection of Ray Iles knives here on eBay
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/The-Old-Tool-Store?_trksid=p4340.l2563 

suggests around £20-£30 - and that there are many subtle differences which I hope will be clearer in the flesh, so to speak.


----------



## deanB (21 Feb 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## matthewwh (21 Feb 2012)

I was very impressed with the new spooncarving and whittling knives from Ray Iles. Although a little more expensive than mass produced knives they are hand forged and ground, in England, and in my opinion very much nicer to use.







This was my first effort with them, you can read more about it here.

Others you might look at are Ben Orford's or Svante Djarv's, which are also very good.


----------



## deanB (21 Feb 2012)

ooooooo thanks Matthew, they look great. Exactly what I am after. A little more expensive than i thought they would be but looks like they will last a loooong time. Just need a sharpening stone..I think?


----------



## Jacob (23 Feb 2012)

I still rate the Mora knives. They are the leaders in the field so to speak, and cheaper.
http://www.thebushcraftstore.co.uk/mora ... -105-c.asp


----------



## deanB (23 Feb 2012)

Jacob":17r9u65t said:


> I still rate the Mora knives. They are the leaders in the field so to speak, and cheaper.
> http://www.thebushcraftstore.co.uk/mora ... -105-c.asp




Thank you, great website


----------



## Sean Hellman (23 Feb 2012)

I would go for the Mora knives. I have also used them almost daily for 20 years, for the price they cannot be faulted.


----------



## Keefaz (23 Feb 2012)

I have a Mora knife that I use to knock up little gifts. Brilliant knives: absolutely tough as nails and keep a good edge.


----------



## TobyB (27 Feb 2012)

I was lucky to be given a Flexcut "Carvin' Jack" knife ... it MUST have been secondhand or on a major offer as I'm sure my partner would never have paid anything like what Axminster are currently asking ... it's a very very sharp, really nice tool ... and something that's been great as a source of relaxation when packed in the bottom of a rucksack heading off on holiday ... if you find that bit of driftwood on the beach ...

If I didn't have one ... I'd think about buying one ...


----------

